# 50 and 30 ml PET bottles from Blck Vapour



## Andre (22/12/16)

I recently used these bottles for the first time. Just a heads up - they take considerably more than 50 ml, which leaves quite a large head space and the potential for faster oxidation. Filling them to 57 ml as in the picture below solved this problem for me. Still lots of space in the neck.

The walls of these bottles are thinner than the ones from Valley Vapour, but seems sturdy enough at this stage. Should make for an easier squeeze. The spout is quite handy - even if they make the bottles too tall to fit in my juice drawer. The wide mouth is a bonus, making mixing directly into the bottle much easier.

We need these in smaller volumes too @Richio!

EDIT: Please note that these 50 ml bottles leak where the cap joins the shoulder. See this post below. The 30 ml bottles with the twist caps are perfect - no leaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## GregF (22/12/16)

I agree. I have been looking for 30ml PET bottles and locally they are like rocking horse sh1t.


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

@GregF, they don't have stock yet but the Vaperite PET bottles look good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/17)

Blck Vapour responded to my cry above and now stock 30 ml PET bottles with wide mouths for easier mixing directly into the bottle. And awesome twist caps. Thank you @Richio.

As with the 50 ml bottles, the 30 mls take more than 30 ml. I filled the one on the left (Lemon Tart) to 33 ml, which leaves a more acceptable head space. The other one (Cannoli - @RichJB insisted) was filled to 30 ml.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (2/2/17)

Oooh, as good as they may be, I'm not even seeing the bottles, just that golden Cannoli goodness. Not really your type of profile @Andre but man, that stuff is delicious for me.

Re the PET bottles, I'll probably go for the 50ml ones. As I home in on my ADVs, I hope to make larger batches of 50ml now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Oooh, as good as they may be, I'm not even seeing the bottles, just that golden Cannoli goodness. Not really your type of profile @Andre but man, that stuff is delicious for me.
> 
> Re the PET bottles, I'll probably go for the 50ml ones. As I home in on my ADVs, I hope to make larger batches of 50ml now.


Lol, I do like dessert juices for in between for sure. Looking forward to try this one.

Just a heads up, the 50 ml bottles tend to leak a bit where the shoulder joins the cap. I just seal them with insulation tape wound tightly around.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/2/17)

Ooh, that's good to know, thanks. I got some Westpack 100ml bottles that are shocking, they leak everywhere. It's the one with the long snout and the teeny white cap where you have to cut the end off the spout to open it up. Avoid that type, they are useless for juice. Every bottle left a ring of juice on the shelf in my steeping cupboard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (2/2/17)

ok enough about the bottles (just kidding) , please can you pm me the recipe for the cannoli


----------



## Greyz (2/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Oooh, as good as they may be, I'm not even seeing the bottles, just that golden Cannoli goodness. Not really your type of profile @Andre but man, that stuff is delicious for me.
> 
> Re the PET bottles, I'll probably go for the 50ml ones. As I home in on my ADVs, I hope to make larger batches of 50ml now.



I mixed up 30ml of Canoli solely because of you raving about it @RichJB - I mixed it on the 28th Jan so it's only had about 5 days steeping and I'm in love with it. The CAP Vanilla Custard v1 is still very eggy at this point and a good steep will sort that out.

I've already mixed up another 100ml which I will steep at least 3 weeks before opening. 
Thanks @RichJB it really is an excellent juice thats not too sweet and has already made ADV class in my books!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (2/2/17)

shabbar said:


> ok enough about the bottles (just kidding) , please can you pm me the recipe for the cannoli


Subject to confirmation from @RichJB - I would guess that it's this one?



RichJB said:


> The two ADVs I've found so far are Wayne's Funfetti and Tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. Most of the recipes at DIYorDIE are good although I'm not fond of Crooks & Creams.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (2/2/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Subject to confirmation from @RichJB - I would guess that it's this one?



https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5315#simply_cannoli_by_tranceinate 
At a total of 8.2% total flavour it's a very economical juice to whip together.
It will probably only cost you around R1 per ml to mix!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (3/2/17)

Yes, thanks @Lingogrey and @Greyz, that's the exact one. It slipped under the radar a bit because Tranceinate entered it into an earlier round of Wayne's competition where Goldbones' Apple Buttah took the spotlight in the grand finale. But Simply Cannoli is the better juice imo, and I think Wayne himself acknowledged that by elevating it above Apple Buttah in his Recipe of the Year list. If you haven't tried this, I highly recommend it.

@kev mac, I recall you saying you wanted a cannoli juice some time back. This is the one. Accept no substitutes, not even commercial cannoli juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/2/17)

Andre said:


> Lol, I do like dessert juices for in between for sure. Looking forward to try this one.
> 
> Just a heads up, the 50 ml bottles tend to leak a bit where the shoulder joins the cap. I just seal them with insulation tape wound tightly around.


This is how a seal the 50 ml bottles with insulation tape after mixing. The 30 ml bottles seem ok - no leaking so far.


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/2/17)

Andre said:


> Blck Vapour responded to my cry above and now stock 30 ml PET bottles with wide mouths for easier mixing directly into the bottle. And awesome twist caps. Thank you @Richio.
> 
> As with the 50 ml bottles, the 30 mls take more than 30 ml. I filled the one on the left (Lemon Tart) to 33 ml, which leaves a more acceptable head space. The other one (Cannoli - @RichJB insisted) was filled to 30 ml.


These bottles are awesome mixed up a litre yesterday. Much better quality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Oooh, as good as they may be, I'm not even seeing the bottles, just that golden Cannoli goodness. Not really your type of profile @Andre but man, that stuff is delicious for me.


Just had my first few toots of Simply Cannoli. Far less sweet and more delicate than I had imagined. Not one of those over flavoured juices. I can see that one would not easily tire of this one. Great juice. Thanks for pushing me over the edge.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Junior (22/2/17)

Agh im missing one concentrate to make this and I ordered my concentrates last night... 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

Andre said:


> Blck Vapour responded to my cry above and now stock 30 ml PET bottles with wide mouths for easier mixing directly into the bottle. And awesome twist caps. Thank you @Richio.
> 
> As with the 50 ml bottles, the 30 mls take more than 30 ml. I filled the one on the left (Lemon Tart) to 33 ml, which leaves a more acceptable head space. The other one (Cannoli - @RichJB insisted) was filled to 30 ml.



Got a heap of these yesterday and they are brilliant! A good buy for the drippers...!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

